
Microsoft’s Azure Synapse bridges the gap between data lakes and warehouses - craigkerstiens
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/04/microsofts-azure-synapse-analytics-bridges-the-gap-between-data-lakes-and-warehouses/
======
benryon
More info from original: [https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-
stories/ignite-2019-az...](https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-
stories/ignite-2019-azure-synapse/)

